# Traveling out of state with two horses



## PersonalAwe1084 (May 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Last summer I bought a pasture companion for my 13 year old Quarter horse gelding, Cody. She is a retired racehorse, 11 years old, and I've enjoyed owning her for the past year. Currently she's being ridden on the trails and around the barn; nothing fancy, but we've had a great deal of time to bond so far, and boy, have we!
The two horses get along great and I've trailered them both, together on multiple occasions. Mind you, the farthest they've gone in a trailer together was about thirty miles. Now, I'm heading to Wyoming, which is about sixteen hours away. We plan to spend five nights on the road, taking our time, which means we'll be driving about three to three and a half hours in the car each day. Does anyone have any advice for us before we go? NOTE: We're scheduled to leave around the end of June, probably the 29th.

We haven't figured out where to keep the horses at night while we're on the road. We do have a boarding stable ready for us in Wyoming, but if you've had experience driving out of state with a horse, could you please let me know what to look out for? What should I keep in mind, and what should I bring along? What do I need to know, and where did you keep your horses overnight?

Thanks!:wink:


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't forget their coggins papers


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

There are two trains of thought here. Travel during the day and break at night or travel through the night and rest in day. Personally, I haven't preferred one over the other from my horses point of view, but 'I' prefer to travel during the day.

We would regularly travel between 3 and 5 hours to comps on weekends. A couple of times a year we would travel to a bigger comp 8 to 15 hours away. Sometimes, we would stay overnight somewhere and sometimes we wouldn't it just depended on where we were going and what was available.

We would stop every 3 hours or so and let the horses off to walk around, chew on some grass and drink (which they rarely did). We would do the same, get some food, walk around, shovel the poo out and then we'd be off again. 

So if you are travelling 3 or so hours a day and your horses aren't used to travelling long distances, I'd have them off every hour or hour & a half to let them wander around and go to the toilet etc (some horses won't wee on the float). However, it really is governed by the horses, if they aren't travelling well or one decides to play up or whatever, then you'll obviously need to be flexible and chuck in a couple of extra stops.

I don't know about where you are, but here usually the showgrounds or racecourse is a good place to stop-over but you need to get permission first.


----------

